# VIDEO: Volvo unboxes its new V60 diesel PHEV



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Volvo has released a triad of videos to tout the launch of the plug-in version of its V60 wagon. .. Newswire >


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

I think this is the first PHEV i've liked.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

They've announced no plans to sell in the United States.

= $$$$$$$$$$

Nice one, though. I'd drive it.


----------

